

How to Break Up with Firefox - Matt_Mickiewicz
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2010/03/20/how-to-break-up-with-firefox
Confession time: Somewhere down the back of my T-shirt drawer there's a black tee with a red dinosaur and the word Mozilla in blocky soviet-industrial type. It's from a time when Firefox was young and easy and free, and we were in love. Ah, Firefox. Whatever happened to us?
======
ytilibitapmoc
So, does Chrome have the equivalent of "Adblock Plus", "BetterPrivacy",
"NoScript", and "TrackMeNot"?

Because the equivalent of above listed Firefox extensions are the bare minimum
I require to even _think_ about switching what web browser I use.

To get me to actually convert, you would have to add: shorter turnaround times
on major security vulnerabilities, automatic spell-checker defaulting to on
for all text fields, and the equivalent to Firefox's "Tab Mix Plus" and
"Mozilla Archive Format" plug-ins.

